# The Best Snow Foam



## bradfordfabia (Jun 14, 2008)

I have been using Elite snow foam since November and I am coming to the end of the bottle. I have been happy with the product but since this is my first snow foam I want to know what is the best snow foam you can buy.


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

I would try either Valet Pro Neutral Snow Foam, Espuma Activo Hi Foaming TFR or Meguiars Hyper Wash :thumb:


----------



## Superhands (Jan 7, 2009)

I use the valet pro Super snow foam , sometimes mix in a touch of CG maxi suds 

find it very good , will try the PH stuff next i think !


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

bradfordfabia said:


> I have been using Elite snow foam since November and I am coming to the end of the bottle. I have been happy with the product but since this is my first snow foam I want to know what is the best snow foam you can buy.


It depends on how frequent you intend to clean your car and the intensity of the soiling, I will throw some others into the pot for you, Auto Rae snow wax, AG Pressure wash, Swarfega vehicle cleaner and if you can get it Armorall car wash gel :thumb:


----------



## notsosmall (Sep 13, 2008)

BH Autofoam is the one :thumb:


----------



## reparebrise (Jan 19, 2009)

The best snow foam, is none at all!


----------



## mick aldo (Feb 18, 2008)

still think all snow foams are just gimicky imo. yes they do get muck of if you have lsp on the vehicle but so does just the power washer. but if there`s no lsp it does nothing, this is after trying megs hyper wash and vp ph neutral.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

mick aldo said:


> still think all snow foams are just gimicky imo. yes they do get muck of if you have lsp on the vehicle but so does just the power washer. but if there`s no lsp it does nothing, this is after trying megs hyper wash and vp ph neutral.


I'd be surprised and dissapointed at a product that cannot shift a week's worth of soiling .


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

reparebrise said:


> The best snow foam, is none at all!


Erm why?


----------



## PJS (Aug 18, 2007)

Avanti said:


> Erm why?


You'll have to excuse our new Canadian member, Yvan is very conscious of the environmental impact water based washing causes to rivers/streams/ponds/etc.
Then again, maybe the surfactants used by US/Canadian products are not eco-friendly as the European ones are, due to the EU mandating certain ones be removed from use as they were toxic to the fish/etc.
So, Yvan has switched over to a waterless/rinseless based regime.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

PJS said:


> You'll have to excuse our new Canadian member, Yvan is very conscious of the environmental impact water based washing causes to rivers/streams/ponds/etc.
> Then again, maybe the surfactants used by US/Canadian products are not eco-friendly as the European ones are, due to the EU mandating certain ones be removed from use as they were toxic to the fish/etc.
> So, Yvan has switched over to a waterless/rinseless based regime.


I think you may find many products in shampoos are bio degradable, but was interested in what he had to add other than a 1 liner, although I use a blade waterless washes is a no no for all but very very light soiling.


----------



## jeroens (Nov 24, 2008)

PJS said:


> You'll have to excuse our new Canadian member, Yvan is very conscious of the environmental impact water based washing causes to rivers/streams/ponds/etc.
> Then again, maybe the surfactants used by US/Canadian products are not eco-friendly as the European ones are, due to the EU mandating certain ones be removed from use as they were toxic to the fish/etc.
> So, Yvan has switched over to a waterless/rinseless based regime.


Sold his car and travels on foot... :lol:


----------



## mick aldo (Feb 18, 2008)

Avanti said:


> I'd be surprised and dissapointed at a product that cannot shift a week's worth of soiling .


it will shift soiling but so does the pressure washer. tried an experiment this week did one side of the van with foam and the other side with pressure washer only, the result no differance at all!


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

mick aldo said:


> it will shift soiling but so does the pressure washer. tried an experiment this week did one side of the van with foam and the other side with pressure washer only, the result no differance at all!


Which product was you using?


----------



## mick aldo (Feb 18, 2008)

vp ph neural.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

mick aldo said:


> vp ph neural.


That is not a product I have tried (and not likely to) only because I have many shampoos here that work, out of interest what prompted you to go for that particular product over the many other offerings?


----------



## Neil H (Dec 28, 2008)

mick aldo said:


> it will shift soiling but so does the pressure washer. tried an experiment this week did one side of the van with foam and the other side with pressure washer only, the result no differance at all!


Tbh its well worth experimenting with different products and concentrations. I've been using the elite snow foam and tbh its fantastic stuff. Really helps loosen all the dirt so by the time i rinsed it off the cars pretty well cleaned. Doesn't have much joy on the front windscreen but it works rather nicely everywhere else.


----------



## mick aldo (Feb 18, 2008)

Avanti said:


> That is not a product I have tried (and not likely to) only because I have many shampoos here that work, out of interest what prompted you to go for that particular product over the many other offerings?


recommendations off here, also used megs hyper-wash same results what i think would be best for me is something with a touch of tfr in it any ideas.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

mick aldo said:


> recommendations off here, also used megs hyper-wash same results what i think would be best for me is something with a touch of tfr in it any ideas.


it's not so much tfr, but a hint of sodium hydroxide, auto rae snow wax is just the ticket but does not smell pretty, I have similar poor results with megs nxt, and megs leaves a horrid coating which beads and shines nicely but causes streaks I found, currently on my own car I have been using AG pressure wash and it works for me everytime, in the summer I will switch back to swarfega vehicle wash as the summer soiling is different, but at the mo, my all round winner is the AG pressure wash :thumb:


----------



## wookey (Jul 13, 2007)

from what I have seen on here Bilt-Hamber seems the most effective


----------



## Carl-H (Apr 3, 2007)

Tried so Bilt-Hamber today for the first time and although it cleans a lot better than the I4Detailing Snow wax I used before, it does not dwell for half as long.


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

reparebrise said:


> The best snow foam, is none at all!


Sorry, I simply cannot agree with that... I've tried a variety of washing methods on my car which is a hard worker through all weathers and roads, and it has to be kept looking good. Foams have for me delivered a hugely valuable addition to a careful washing technique that minimises wash damage to the point where I see none at all, and also cleans effectively. Snow foam is in my opinion one of the most valuable day to day products kin a detailer's armoury for keeping their own vehicles looking good and helping everyone to maintain swirl free finishes. They work, and its been proven day after day by a huge number of detailers on this and other forums.



Carl Howell said:


> Tried so Bilt-Hamber today for the first time and although it cleans a lot better than the I4Detailing Snow wax I used before, it does not dwell for half as long.


Its not designed to dwell - its designed to wet and run off, and this seems to be how it achieves its cleaning power. If you do like a foam that dwells, its not ideal, but as a foam that cleans it serves its purpose very well


----------



## reparebrise (Jan 19, 2009)

jeroens said:


> Sold his car and travels on foot... :lol:


:lol:

Far from the case, I have 5 cars on the road, plus company vehicles, plus a few race cars.

The main reason I prefer not to use foam, is a simple matter of economy. I detail for profit, and it just adds IMO an unnecessary step to a wash. In our shops(we have 8 at the moment) we use a combination of Waterless, ONR, and pressure washer to clean all our customers cars, from farm vehicles to garage queens(I also in the summer wash my race car which races on a DIRT track). WE do lean twords the ECO side of things, but first and foremost we are looking far a quality job, that uses the least amount of products, and labour.

Here is one of my toys, a vintage Dirt Modified that we restored 2 years ago(last full race season was 1970), now we race it about 10 times a year.


----------



## The Detail Doctor (Feb 22, 2008)

I us eValet Pro PH Neautral snow foam, with just a dash of Meg's shampoo Plus, semas to make it stick better.


----------



## drive 'n' shine (Apr 22, 2006)

reparebrise said:


> :lol:
> 
> Far from the case, I have 5 cars on the road, plus company vehicles, plus a few race cars.


Not that worried about the environment then


----------



## reparebrise (Jan 19, 2009)

drive 'n' shine said:


> Not that worried about the environment then


I only drive one at a time, and the only ones with big engines are the race cars.

I am a long time tree hugger(ask my kids , they think I am obsessive) doing such things as recycling, composting, car-pooling, water conservation(I am in the country, and have a well, not municipal water), energy conservation.

In my business I am eco as well, but for reasons of profit, green is very profitable. We don't charge more because of it(as some are doing) but the economy in time and products makes it very worth the effort.


----------

